# All Americans Will Receive A Microchip Implant In 2017!



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is a website that I question, but this story is an attention getter!

http://www.yourstylishlife.com/breaking-news-all-americans-will-receive-a-microchip-implant-in-2017/



> All Americans Will Receive A Microchip Implant In 2017!!!
> 
> According to a prediction that was made by the NBC, in 2017 all Americans will be tagged with microchips. These microchips will help the authorities to identify individuals almost immediately. This technology will also be able to determine if people are really who they say they are.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

People have been getting "chipped" for years already - just about as long as dogs and other animals have been getting chipped ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microchip_implant_(human)

... with that being said, some government entities are trying to chip more people so that their "information" like a driver's license and their health-care-plan is always on them ... :eyebulge:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Um, No. I ain't doing it. They can't make me. I have the right under the law to refuse any medical procedures I don't want.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

They want to chip me? Really? Why? So they know what bathroom I'm using?

Here's the scenario...

We spent how many years millions of dollars looking for Bin Laden? Most people have smart phones today ( I don't but I don't like phones to begin with) and can be tracked with that. Who really thinks that the government can do anything useful by trying to chip every individual. What about the illegal aliens here? 

Go ahead, put one in me. I'll volunteer. Simply because it won't change anything in reality. If I decided to do something the government doesn't approve of, they will still be the last to know. 

I am not subservient to my government, they are subservient to me.

P.S. That post probably got me on a whole new list... Oh well...


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

They put a chip in my credit card. I didn't like that. I bought a sleeve to block the signal.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Me too. My credit card and now my debit card. Makes me mad. I try to use cash whenever possible.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

lol, riiiight.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw this on the news also. Evidently you can get chipped at some tattoo shops and people have gone in and asked for it! 

If you are a believer, you knew this was coming. I will be curious to see how far people will go to refuse them. Or will they be forced to get them, and then remove them themselves?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Our government should chip every illegal that they catch.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

By 2017 my bank informed me all their ATM and credit cards will have chips that will require me to use the new POS stations at stores (the kind you stick the card into the bottom). The bank also told me that if the chip gets damaged you will be required to get a new card verses using the magnetic strip on the back.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

If our government ever tries to mandate the chips in your body, the thing to remember is that they can't chip you if they can't find you.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Can you say "Mark of the Beast"? I knew that you could.  As is said "no way, no how". I do now and always will flat refuse any chip implants or numbers in or on me.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I for one think the chip is a great idea. The gov't can find me if I am lost, perhaps it will be able to check my medical status at all times, it will be much harder to steal my identity, and with any luck they will eventually be able to send signals to my brain so I don't have to think for myself. [/SARCASM]

On an interesting side note; my badge now has a chip in it. Yes, my shiny gold police badge. The high security doors inside our facility now require proximity approval (via the chip), and that I manually enter a multi-digit code to enter. Meanwhile a video camera is pointed at me and the security specialist on the other side of the monitor can deny entry with the flick of a switch.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Well , my pea brain at it again...

I been getting ready for a last days, electrical grid collapse( for whatever reason), for a good many years.:shtf:

Yeah, no electricity...no computers...no banking....no chip readers..:scratch
(btw, I remember those days, we did get by)

See how my pea brain works. 

Now don't even try putting one in me, cuz Ill not let ya.inkfight:

I don't even like putting some of the pills in me that they tell me I got to.


Jim


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> can deny entry with the flick of a switch.


Is there another switch that electrocutes anyone at the door? Or releases a deadly gas?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Is there another switch that electrocutes anyone at the door? Or releases a deadly gas?


Nope but the the security specs are well armed and ready to respond to an internal security breach. Although I like the gas idea.

I asked why we needed chips and passcodes if there is a security spec watching all the time? Since I have stars I just walk up to the door, point at it and they click a button. The door buzzes and I walk through. The Lieutenant in charge of facility security absolutely hates that. But he's a LT so he can just smile, nod, and learn to live with it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

oldvet said:


> Can you say "Mark of the Beast"? I knew that you could.  As is said "no way, no how". I do now and always will flat refuse any chip implants or numbers in or on me.


I think those of us that have said this sentiment are now on a new list with the alphabet agencies. But I say screw them! I ain't doing it! If they try by force it is coming out with a rusty knife if that is all I have.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I think those of us that have said this sentiment are now on a new list with the alphabet agencies. But I say screw them! I ain't doing it! If they try by force it is coming out with a rusty knife if that is all I have.


I agree. I think we are on a list. I believe the list is long as well.

When you say a list is new, how new do you think it is? I believe there have been lists for a long time. I believe the definitions and requirements for getting on a list keep changing, and I personally wonder how many lists there are?

Some of the things that I think will get you on a list:

A criminal background
having radical behaviors, such as a regular protester
attending a church
being known for being a Christian
being a gun owner
being a prepper
living off-grid
being a known survivalist
having purchased food storage items from known companies (LDS, Emergency Essentials, ...)
being known to be influential of others against the norm
having a bunker that is known to others

There are probably many more!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't remember if this is a quote from another thread or from an email but it went something like, if you aren't on somebody's list you aren't patriotic enough.

I used to worry about the lists but since I won't shut up I won't waste my time worrying about something I have no control over.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a copy of the list, you are ALL on it. Some of you have been highlighted.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

hiwall said:


> Is there another switch that electrocutes anyone at the door? *Or releases a deadly gas? *


*
I release a deadly gas every time I eat refritos frijoles*.artydance:


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> I have a copy of the list, you are ALL on it. Some of you have been highlighted.


Darn it all, found out about my leanings. 

They want to put a chip in me or the wife, they better have a LOT of help.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> I have a copy of the list, you are ALL on it. Some of you have been highlighted.


WEll,I sure hope I'm on it...
Been working awfully hard for that.

Would be awesome if I'm highlighted, or get a nice award .

I probably would celebrate that.

Jim


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I took the time to watch the NBC so called report.
It was from 10 years ago. 
I'm not going lose any sleep worrying about this.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

The "main core" list has been around since the 1980s. It is said to have millions of names on it. Google it and you will find it is a fact.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

OutInTheWoods said:


> Darn it all, found out about my leanings.
> 
> They want to put a chip in me or the wife, they better have a LOT of help.


Just don't get a flu shot if the needle looks too big.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

Viking said:


> Just don't get a flu shot if the needle looks too big.


I've never gotten a flu shot. Only shot I've gotten in the last decade is a tetanus booster.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

hiwall said:


> Our government should chip every illegal that they catch.


Sounds great until they outlaw guns & large food storage.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I tried googling the H.R. number and some of the other things. I come up with documents that have different dates.

According to Snopes.com, the bill mandating RFID chips in people is false. I don't always believe Snopes because they claim that Al Gore didn't claim to invent the internet but you can find a youtube clip where he says it.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/medical/microchip.asp


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

BillS said:


> I tried googling the H.R. number and some of the other things. I come up with documents that have different dates.
> 
> According to Snopes.com, the bill mandating RFID chips in people is false. I don't always believe Snopes because they claim that Al Gore didn't claim to invent the internet but you can find a youtube clip where he says it.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/medical/microchip.asp


So they fellow the Ideal Al misspoke & meant that his government let the net be made for free speech.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

BillS said:


> I tried googling the H.R. number and some of the other things. I come up with documents that have different dates.
> 
> According to Snopes.com, the bill mandating RFID chips in people is false. I don't always believe Snopes because they claim that Al Gore didn't claim to invent the internet but you can find a youtube clip where he says it.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/medical/microchip.asp


The bill to which everyone is referring doesn't specifically say all Americans will be chipped. What it does is make it easier for companies who manufacture the chips to get the chips out for sale. Normally, medical device companies that sell invasive equipment (implanted defibrillators, pacemakers, gastric stimulators, etc.) have to go through a process called premarket notification. This document tells how companies can begin to market devices (chips) without the premarket notification period if they meet certain criteria. All this does is enable companies to have the chips available sooner. On first glance, this is relatively benign. However, for those of us that may be a bit....pessimistic.... about our government and its intentions, it means it makes a lot of chips available faster in the event they were needed for some purpose.

It also references a few other regs that may remove the exemption for some types of chips that may not meet the recommended guidelines for the chip. It is an old document (2004), and it doesn't seem to have made much of an impact in health care circles - and it is supposed to facilitate access to health information..... just like Obamacare is supposed to........:hmmm:


----------



## butch630434 (Sep 19, 2015)

grimm said:


> um, no. I ain't doing it. They can't make me. I have the right under the law to refuse any medical procedures i don't want.


you do for now


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

How many would agree to it for their daughters or grand kids, if they claim they will be able to track and find them if they are kidnapped?

Back a few years ago, I looked into one a little bit, that you could put *on* a kids ankle, and track them if they were abducted. It didn't have a very far distance, so it would have to be an immediate response if it happened somewhere.

I think that's the way it will be marketed, and many people will flock to it....You know, For the children.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Geesh...with all the little kids I see daily (I own a school), and the number of them that have cell phones already (youngest at age 5 that had one)....it's easier to track them that way. We don't allow phones out at our school...I make them hand them over to me in my office because they are already video game/texting addicts. It's hard to pry them out of their hands. Maybe the chips will be marketed in "Hello Kitty" necklaces, or "Batman" belts.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Reading through this thread, I didn't see many mentions that pretty much every electronic devise or card already has a chip in it. Just yesterday my nephew (maybe early 20's now) showed his GF that he could track where her phone was on his laptop. I would think the technology is there that could track every credit card you have, with your name on it. We know stores track any purchases made with a credit card and sell that data to other companies... Male, 59, single, daily shopping list... kind of thing. Heck, look yourself up on the web! I was surprised at the amount of data on me that is available to the general public. Just imagine what TPTB have on each of us.

I just hope I am highlighted on Sentry's list. That would make me feel important!


----------



## Griff (Jan 12, 2013)

No need to put a physical chip in subjects when they happily report every aspect of their daily lives online and carry GPS-enabled electronics with 2-way cameras everywhere they go.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm actually surprised at the amount of data that's not available online about me. This site and Amazon are the online accounts I have anymore. My so called supper discount cards are in other people's names, I didn't even do it on purpose, people just gave them to me. I've started using cash to avoid overdraft fees because a couple years agoI was pretty bad at not keeping track of my crap. I don't use a phone and my net is from work because i dont want to spend the money i dont realy have. I get pissed off at facebook so i canceld my page 3 years sgo. Im acidently living off grid. Of course I know there is still plenty out there about me but I won't help them by getting chipped.


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> They want to chip me? Really? Why? So they know what bathroom I'm using?
> 
> Here's the scenario...
> 
> ...


Having a phone with a chip in it is a decision made by the person that can change there mind at any time and throw it away if they so choose. A chip in your body is definitely not the same. I have a phone and I personally don't like them because of all the tracking and etc. But It is my choice and nobody is making me use one.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Um, No. I ain't doing it. They can't make me. I have the right under the law to refuse any medical procedures I don't want.


I'm figuring government will let us choose alright:

1. Want your Vet benefits? Chip required.
2. Want your SS money? Chip required.
3. Want your tax refund? Chip required.
4. Want your disabilities benefits? Chip required.
5. Welfare? Chip required.
6. Children enrolled in a public school? Inoculations and chip required.
7. Foster Parent? No firearms in household (current requirement) and chip required.
6. You want anything from the Fed or State level? Chip required.

And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark...


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm figuring government will let us choose alright:
> 
> 1. Want your Vet benefits? Chip required.
> 2. Want your SS money? Chip required.
> ...


1 - Not a vet...not applicable.
2 - My and the wife's 401ks and Roth IRAs make SS look like peanuts
3 - We've paid every year until now - so won't miss any coming back
4 - Say what?
5 - (snickers)
6 - Both kids have graduated college - not applicable
7 - Two genetically our own was enough
8 - They can bite me.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope mine has Wi-Fi and comes cable ready.....


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

readytogo said:


> I hope mine has Wi-Fi and comes cable ready.....


Plugged into your brain so that the PTB (which ever side is in power) can re-program you.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm figuring government will let us choose alright:
> 
> 1. Want your Vet benefits? Chip required.
> 2. Want your SS money? Chip required.
> ...


7. You want to vote? No chip required.

That would be discrimination.

[Oh, and I think we are quite a ways away from being chipped. Of course, many of us are voluntarily carrying our chips in our pockets wherever we go...that is, our phones.]


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Look on most drivers licenses today....Chipped.
Have an expensive dog with a veterinary chip?.... Chipped.
Have a recent US passport?....Chipped.
Have a credit card? ....Chipped.

Most people have a few on them at all times and don't know it.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree.

Freezing all your assets until you comply or at least agree to a visit are more realistic options for them. Bank accounts are pretty fast to freeze, they do that already think IRS. Credit cards would take a bit more as they are scattered around. Other assets would take a bit more time but could eventually be frozen. I do not think there is a global authorization to go and search out all assets with a name on them and hold them, it would take some man hours to accomplish.

Now, the implant thing would take time also. It might be a while before someone wanted to buy something , needed to visit a hospital or doctor or even vote. Voting, now there is an odd one. You don’t need an ID to vote but need one for pretty much any other transaction in life, you have to be able to prove to someone who you really are. How do these folks survive? No bank transactions, no driving, no going to the hospital or anything?

I don’t think a required implant is coming anytime soon though. Even with my tight tin foil hat on it says nope. The too many headed snake would never be able to get it together enough as far as requirements to make it happen in my lifetime. Just trying to decide which head of the snake would be in charge of it would be a huge discussion, everyone would want in on that action… and money.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Our gov could very easily require everyone to apply for and carry a card to allow you to buy fuel. No card = no fuel. That would "freeze" most everyone who wished not to get the optional 'card'.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

hiwall said:


> Our gov could very easily require everyone to apply for and carry a card to allow you to buy fuel. No card = no fuel. That would "freeze" most everyone who wished not to get the optional 'card'.


Cards are different than implants. Cards can be tossed in the trash there would really be no point to it, they can already trace you with a debit/credit card.


----------



## OutInTheWoods (Jun 13, 2016)

terri9630 said:


> Cards are different than implants. Cards can be tossed in the trash there would really be no point to it, they can already trace you with a debit/credit card.


Depends on the debit card.

I get VISA pre-paid debit cards at Target for the wife and I. Pay cash for them, register under toss-away G-Mail accounts and fake names to get PINs.

No tracing back to us.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> People have been getting "chipped" for years already - just about as long as dogs and other animals have been getting chipped ...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microchip_implant_(human)
> 
> ... with that being said, some government entities are trying to chip more people so that their "information" like a driver's license and their health-care-plan is always on them ... :eyebulge:


 I think this story makes the rounds every couple of years. With the network reporting it changing each time. I think the last time was in 2014 and reported by CNN


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

This matter is being accomplished by placing chips in credit and debit cards already. Your cards are almost always on your person .


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

HarleyRider said:


> This matter is being accomplished by placing chips in credit and debit cards already. Your cards are almost always on your person .


The thing is, Revelation 13:16-18. It is the mark of the beast. I think some of us know it is not just carrying chipped cards, it is more than that.

http://www.cgg.org/index.cfm/fuseac...an-Implanted-Microchip-Revelation-1316-18.htm



> Receiving the Beast's number, name or mark has to do with giving allegiance to the government this dictator will establish and to the false religion that will be an integral part of that system. The Bible uses the symbols of the forehead and the right hand to represent one's loyalty by thought and work-mental and physical allegiance. The Scriptures teach that God's law is to be uppermost in our lives (Deuteronomy 6:8; 8:3).


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I would hope that the silent majority would come alive and say "NO", much in the same way I think it would happen if the gubbamint tried to repeal the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I have a copy of the list, you are ALL on it. Some of you have been highlighted.


 This isn't ------humor is it? :surrender: Forgot the darn word.:scratch

Who cares you won't be the only one watching us. :wave:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Just saw a movie that made me think of this thread... Fifth Wave. It is an alien invasion movie but the military is implanted with microchips chips in the base of the neck for tracking purposes. If you haven't seen the movie I will not give away the ending but if you have then you know what I am getting at about why the government wants us all chipped...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

No chip=no bank account, no SSI, no welfare.
that equals robberies jumping 10,000%


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Some of us have lived full, rewarding lives, enuff said.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

When any article or story start out with "All Will" and a date to go with it, I pretty much discount the story or article. Anytime one paints with such a broad brush with such confidence, as if they have some magic crystal ball, all I can think about is the weatherman who can't even get tomorrow right


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

HardCider said:


> When any article or story start out with "All Will" and a date to go with it, I pretty much discount the story or article. Anytime one paints with such a broad brush with such confidence, as if they have some magic crystal ball, all I can think about is the weatherman who can't even get tomorrow right


I love this site & think most poster are honest, hard work, good people.

That being said, there are a lot of statements "All & a date" on this site.
Sometimes the date is dressed up with "I not sure of the date or time,but it will happen".


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I agree. After a while, when you hear so often about someone having some inside scoop, you want to tune out. I also agree that it's smart to observe the "signs of the time" so I reckon articles posted like that are good


----------

